# Hike in or drive in?



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you able to drive right up to your camping spot or do you hike in? And that is not like a drive in movie theater. I would say that hike in would be walking over a 1/4 mile??


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

Every place we go these days, we drive to the spot. We used to primitive camp years ago and backpack things in, just what we needed to get by. I admit it was fun. All these new campers, rigs and toys are great, but there is nothing like the bare essentials and the outdoors to get away from it all.

So, if your a hike in camper, what is on your checklist of things you must have, and what can stay back if needed.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

We always drive to our spot. With two little ones, I can't imagine hiking back to the spot with all the gear AND the kids being hauled back!


----------

